

New Adventures in 8-bit Land - flohofwoe
http://flohofwoe.blogspot.com/2014/11/new-adventures-in-8-bit-land.html

======
0x0
Very weird, clicking this link in MobileSafari on iOS8 simply shows a
downloaded .webm file and an offer to open it in VLC-for-iOS, which does work
for playback... Trying to navigate back briefly flashes something that looks
like a blogpost and then just shows the .webm download file window again.

~~~
flohofwoe
Uhoh, thanks for mentioning this. There's an embedded iframe with the webm
video in the blog post. Not sure why this would act up in mobile safari
though.

